# New Mk3 forum



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome to the new Mk3 TT Forum for discussing all things to do with the forthcoming Mk3


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one 

Thanks John.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Ohhh had to have a double take a second ago.....


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I wondered how long it would be, before we had a MkIII section


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

When's the mk3 out?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## blagman (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad to see a MK3 section too, 2007 was my last one I may be back :wink:


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Nice one 

Thanks John

8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm waiting for the mk4, it'll be better

:lol:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> I'm waiting for the mk4, it'll be better
> 
> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

spaceplace said:


> When's the mk3 out?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


I asked the dealer for you - he says "end of the year" and doesn't know anything more specific - as in the dark as everyone else. I didn't tell him I wasn't interested if it didn't have a handbrake anyway :wink: I wonder if it will be an optional extra. Sports car without a handbrake :roll:


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Ah a while yet then, cheers

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

With the mk3 introduction does it mean the mk1 and mk2 will get cheaper? I would imagine so


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

bigdodge said:


> With the mk3 introduction does it mean the mk1 and mk2 will get cheaper? I would imagine so


 -Many people, me including, are hoping they will.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

bigdodge said:


> With the mk3 introduction does it mean the mk1 and mk2 will get cheaper? I would imagine so


The MK 2 yes the MK 1 no :wink:

Paul


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I think the mk1 is about as cheap as it will get, some are close to being worth more in parts as it is, the v6 and qs should hold their value a bit more, I think the mk2 will drop a bit although the Rs will probably hold its value well and also the tdi

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------

